# Substitute for furlex grease?



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

Greetings all: Does anybody have any experience/recommendations for a substitute to the FURLEX grease for roller furlers? I ran out of the supply that came with the boat, and need to do some overdue maintenance. Having a hard time putting my hands on the OEM FURLEX grease. Asked at my local chandler (Hamilton Marine), and they were unable to source some. There has to be a suitable substitute out there! Any insight appreciated.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

BELLATRIX1965 said:


> Greetings all: Does anybody have any experience/recommendations for a substitute to the FURLEX grease for roller furlers? I ran out of the supply that came with the boat, and need to do some overdue maintenance. Having a hard time putting my hands on the OEM FURLEX grease. Asked at my local chandler (Hamilton Marine), and they were unable to source some. There has to be a suitable substitute out there! Any insight appreciated.


http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums/f116/grease-type-for-furlex-roller-fuller-112744.html


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Since you're are looking for a wash-out resistant waterproof grease for low-speed bearings, winch grease seems obvious. Despite other comments, I've done lab testing and Lewmar is way out in front. If you want something more local, Green Grease (yes, that is the brand) from Advace Autoparts and others is the best at resisting washout and corrosion (again, based on testing and experience).

Superlube as some strengths, but corrosion protection and low speed bearings and gears are not among them. Superlube has special products for those applications.

No, I'm not sure what Furlex grease is, but I doubt very seriously that it is a custom formulation.

There is something coming up in PS on this and winch grease, don't know when.


----------



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks pdq! I agree, these manufacturers simply purchase things like lubricants and o-rings, etc. off-the-shelf from other makers (then re-package and triple the price!). I looked up your Green Grease, and will be off to AutoZone to get some! Thanks again!


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Interesting...

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1624149


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Furlex makes a high quality and expensive system, well worth the price premium in my experience. Using any other grease than the Furlex stuff would be classic " penny wise and pound foolish".


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Currently in Oxford,Md. having our Pro Furl serviced. Did ask the rigger what they used for grease on the Furlex. He said they have the Furlex grease which is marketed by Seldain. He did caution using other grease that may have a tendency to collect contaminates and possibly cause an early bearing failure.


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Annapolis performance sail carries it


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Buy a Harken... wash with water 

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

I have no idea, and maybe this is not relate what the OP asked for...are dry lubricants, like Sailkote, good for rolling furling systems? I mean, for like lubricate the drum?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Different furling systems require different lubricant types, or none. I'm not aware of any that use dry lubricant but could be. To not service a furling system per the manufacturer's instructions is expensive folly.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

T37Chef said:


> Buy a Harken... wash with water
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist


Same thing with Schaefer. Couldn't resist either...


----------



## Jimmy Cricket (Aug 28, 2016)

BELLATRIX1965 said:


> Greetings all: Does anybody have any experience/recommendations for a substitute to the FURLEX grease for roller furlers? I ran out of the supply that came with the boat, and need to do some overdue maintenance. Having a hard time putting my hands on the OEM FURLEX grease. Asked at my local chandler (Hamilton Marine), and they were unable to source some. There has to be a suitable substitute out there! Any insight appreciated.


superlube


----------

